
Korean Engineers Win IEEE William R. B. Prize - niyikiza
http://www.asianscientist.com/2016/05/topnews/kaist-ieee-william-r-bennett-prize-yi-yung-chong-song/
======
niyikiza
Their paper "Mobile Data Ofoading: How Much Can WiFi Deliver?" proposed an
original method to effectively offload the cellular network and maximize WiFi
network usage by analyzing the pattern of individual human mobility in daily
life.

